# trapped pigeon? need advice



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

I'm new to the pigeon posting, but am sure glad I've found you (and apologize if this posting seems really long). I'm hoping for some advice from folks knowledgeable about pigeons. 

I live across from an empty car dealership. April 26th evening I noticed a pigeon sitting on the carpetted floor of what used to be the showroom (the walls are actually windows). I called a number of security companies trying to find the one that patrols the building (no luck) and put a sign on the door for security patrol asking them to call me about the pigeon. The pigeon was still there the morning of the 27th. I managed to get some cracker crumbs in through a space between some glass doors (though the pigeon didn't seem to notice). There is a small hole in the ceiling tile where it looks like there's been water damage. When I called the Wildlife Rescue Association they surmised the pigeon might be able to get in and out of the building. The pigeon wandered to the back of the building (where I couldn't see it), and I lost sight of it for a couple days so I thought it might've left.

Two days ago (the 29th) I saw it again. Someone had taken my note off the door but no one had telephoned. I got some cracker crumbs through the door (the pigeon came running) and I managed to track down the property management company, who promised to send security to let the pigeon out. I got the sense though that they thought I was "some crazy lady going on about pigeons." I asked them to call me when the security patrol arrived so I could take the pigeon to the Wildlife Rescue Association if it was hurt.

Yesterday the pigeon was visible most of the day. I put some crumbs through the door and called the property management company again, who said that the security folks had come by and let the pigeon out, but that obviously it had gone right back into the building. I was out for a meeting part of the morning, so it's feasible the security folks came by when I wasn't home - though I could tell by call display that no one had phoned to let me know. So I'm slightly concerned that no one actually went to the building, but that they wanted me to stop calling. The pigeon has been visible all day again today. I haven't put any food through the door as yet.

I've read a lot about pigeons the last couple days, and understand they're comfortable in buildings and are really smart. Should I be worried about the pigeon starving or becoming dehydrated? Does anyone think the pigeon might actually be trapped? He/she can fly (I saw a little fly around yesterday when it was startled by my approaching the door). Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for your kind concern for this pigeon.

It's hard to say whether the pigeon is going and coming on it's own. I would certainly rather be safe than sorry and would suggest that you try to make an appointment to meet the security company at the site and witness the freeing of the bird yourself. Perhaps you can "suggest" to the property management folks that you certainly don't want to be a bother and will be happy to stop calling once you are certain the bird is able to come and go at will.

Unfortunately just seeing it go out the front door isn't going to tell us if the bird can get out on it's own if it should choose to return once freed.

The fact that the bird appeared hungry would indicate that it can't get out on it's own and by now is probably seriously dehydrated.

I'm thinking the very best thing to do is to make the appointment with the security people to get in and then catch the bird .. yes, I know easier said than done sometimes but you never know.

Please let us know what you think.

Terry Whatley


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

Thank you so much for your advice - I'm going to take it and call the property management company again in the morning (as they're closed now). I'm thinking I'll work to get the pigeon down to the Wildlife Rescue Association so they can check it out - and because it's quite a distance away from the building so I know he/she won't somehow get immediately back in.

After writing I'd gone over and put some more cracker crumbs through the door (I know, probably not the best food for a pigeon, but all I've got at this moment that I can squeeze through the door crack). I would say the pigeon is not just hungry, but famished. After reading your post I fashioned a little 'trough' out of milk carton cardboard that I could squeeze through the door crack and pour a little water into. The pigeon doesn't seem to know what to make of it yet, but I'm hoping he/she will check it out and discover the water.

Thank you again for replying. I'll update on how it goes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, we've got a plan going here .. good for you!

Can you go get a smallish bag of parakeet, canary, or finch seed? If so, put a load of that through your little trough into the building. Normally I would suggest wild bird seed or pigeon/dove mix but some of the seeds are probably too big to go through.

You are doing great, and I thank you for your efforts! Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'm sure the pigeon will discover thw water ashe did the crackers.

I had a similiar experience with pigeons that were trapped in an abandoned building. In my case I knew they had been sealed inside. Do you see anywhere on the building where possibly a window or door has been sealed shut from the outside? 

I would look as best you can to see if a pigeon could get in a vent or anywhere else or if a window had been broken and the pigeon/s got inside before they sealed the broken window. 

Since you were able to get ahold of someone on the phone, you are doing good. If they are unresponsive or unwilling to make the second trip out, you should get the SPCA (animal welfare) involved. Don't get discouraged. We're here for you. 

Many people will tell you they can get in and out on their own, and maybe that's the case but there is no harm in making sure that's the truth. 

If you are going in to catch the pigeon, you will need a net with a long handle. If you are going in to let him loose you can just leave the door open and swoosh him out. 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited May 02, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for caring so much for this pigeon! It is so brave and good of you to keep working on it even after they have told you that everything is in hand. It may be true but it would be terrible if you accepted their statement and then found it to be a lie!

I know that sometimes birds find their way in to buildings but can't find their way out so I do not accept the argument so often given which is "It got itself in it can get itself out". 

If the water is near where the biscuit crumbs were then it should find them.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning & I, as well, would like to Welcome you to Pigeons.com,

What a wonderful job you are doing. We, as well as the little pij thank you very much.

Terry & Cynthia, Would this help? Soak the seeds a bit to create a litle more moisture, in addition to the water? 
Just a suggestion.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think soaking the seeds would be a good idea. Perhaps if you could get some soggy bread in too? I know that Fred uses that method of getting water into pigeons during a drought.

Cynthia


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

Thank you all so much for replying. It is really touching me that there are others out there who are caring enough about this pigeon to take some time to send advice - earlier this week I'd been feeling pretty alone in my concern.

I went to the grocery store last night and got some canary seed (they didn't have any parakeet or finch seed, and the wild bird seed definitely looked too big to get through the door). When I went to the building the pigeon had gone out of sight again, and only a little while ago this morning did I see him walking around and then going to the door. I did a quick soak of a little bit of seed and managed to get that in too. He seems very hungry again. I don't know that he's discovered the water in the cardboard trough though.

Most of the building is fenced off, so I can't get very close to it. I did go round the entire length of the fence though, and can't see any windows broken or boarded up. So as for how the pigeon got in...I'm still suspicious of the small hole in the ceiling where it appears the tile has collapsed in.

I've had brief moments of worrying that maybe the pigeon is staying in the building (and can actually get out) because I'm feeding it. But it doesn't make sense to me that a pigeon would just sit on the floor in a building all day long hoping to be fed rather than being out looking for food, especially since the weather's been really nice here... I can't see any other pigeons in the building.

I'm going to phone the property management company again shortly.


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

Some success! I've spoken with someone else at the property management company who has agreed to meet me and the security company rep this afternoon to escort the pigeon out. 

I'm still thinking I should try to get it to the Wildlife Rescue Association for a check-up. Any thoughts on whether that's a good course to take?

------------------
Tracy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That very much depends on what their policy towards pigeons is!!!! We have heard too many stories of people who take pigeons in for help in good faith and then find that they are going to be euthenased. One member asked for the pigeon back, but was refused!

Cynthia


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

I talked to the folks at the Wildlife Rescue earlier and they said they'd check the pigeon out, treat it if needed (they said they'd check if it had parasites, for instance), put it on a diet appropriate for a pigeon to get its strength up, and then release it to the wild. 

In the newsletter I recently got from them pigeons are on their 'standard list' of animals they provide foster care to. A person can donate money to specifically foster a pigeon (and also receive a photo and history of the fostered bird with a Foster Certificate). So I'm assuming they're very good about treating pigeons...

------------------
Tracy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Tracy,
We can't thank you enough for the time and effort you have taken to free this little sweetie.
Please do keep us posted on how things turn out. 
Cindy


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

Oh no - what a fiasco! I was getting ready 15 minutes before the scheduled meeting time, looked out and saw a couple of men at the door outside(with the pigeon at the door inside). I ran out yelling "Wait!" but one man swung open the door and the pigeon panicked and flew back into the building. When I got across the road they were following the pigeon through the building where the ceiling is really high (used to be the auto repair bays). Turns out they were the security guys - I said, "Why'd you do that? You were supposed to wait for me. I was going to try to catch the pigeon." They said they'd only heard they were to meet the property management guy and open the doors.

The pigeon flew back past us towards the showroom again. Just as we got there the property management guy walked in and this seemed to panic the pigeon more and he/she flew into one of the big windows. Oh, it was awful. He/she kept flying, but just seeing the hit made me feel sick. Then he/she flew up to a high ledge and wouldn't come down. I asked everyone to leave the building, and we closed the door and for about 20 minutes I tried to get it to come down by putting food in as I have been, but it wouldn't budge. 

The property management and security fellows were anxious to leave, so the property management guy took me through the building and showed me a number of barrels that have been set up to catch the rainwater coming through the roof, as well as some puddles on the floor. So I know there's lots of water available. He also pointed out a couple high windows that are open - they seemed to be screened but it looked like one of the screens had a sizeable tear in it. I'm still not totally convinced the pigeon can get out on its own...there were no other birds in the building. At least I know there's water. I also saw a slot where I could get larger seed in to the pigeon.

Apparently a movie production company is planning to lease the building in the next little while, so there will be people in and out and doors and windows opened regularly. 

For now, the building's been locked up again. Fifteen minutes ago I saw the pigeon finally fly down and eat the seed I'd dropped at the door. I feel quite disappointed about what happened. I'm wanting to continue getting food into him/her until the movie company moves in, and then go over and talk to them about safely getting the pigeon out. Does that sound reasonable? If I can get larger seed in through the slot I saw, should I also be trying to get anything else in? I've read that pigeons need grit for instance. Any other thoughts?

------------------
Tracy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good heavens Tracy, what an eventful day for you & the pij.
Well, we have water, Yeah!! Did it look fresh? Stagnet water will not be the best for him. and....
You are able to get some seeds to him. 
Yes, they do need grit. I get my grit with oyster shells at a local feed store. Cost about 30 cents a lb. 
Whatever you can get to him in the way of nourishment will be great. 
You have been such a trooper. I am sure he will have a good nights sleep. Hope you do as well.
Thanks for the update & please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tracey,

Well, any water is better than none and it sounds as if every time it rains the pigeon could be getting fresh water.

I hope that eventually it will find its own way out! Sometimes these tears that look as if a pigeon can't get through them are plenty big enough. I made a terrific fuss about a trapped pigeon, despite being told that several people had done the same thing BUT that the pigeon could get in and out if it chose to. That time I was wrong. On the other hand Mary found a pigeon close to death because it was caught behind a net and couldn't get out although it had got in, so it is worth fighting.

Would it be possible though to let me have the name and address of the wildlife rescue place, just in case anyone in your area needs it in the future? You could e-mail it to me privately if you prefer!

Cynthia


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

A quick update:

My pigeon friend came out to the showroom area later than usual this morning, so I was quite worried. He ate the seed at the door, and spent a bit of time walking around and then for much of the afternoon was on the ledge he'd landed on yesterday. I hadn't seen him up there prior to yesterday so I'm thinking he's still skittish. He wouldn't come up right to door today when I ran over to put more seed through (when I saw he was out I got very excited and wanted to make sure he had enough food). I've been putting the canary seed through, and he seems to be leaving any coloured bits now, though he ate every bit when the first time I got the canary seed through the door. I'm going to try to make it to a place that sells some good wild bird or pigeon/dove mix and get it through the other slot when he's about and able to witness it.

Now he seems to have gone off somewhere out of sight - again, earlier than usual.

As for the wildlife rescue address here, it's: 
Wildlife Rescue Association of BC
5216 Glencarin Drive
Burnaby, British Columbia
Phone: 604-526-7275

Anyone from the Lower Mainland of BC will know where Burnaby is, though the wildlife rescue place is pretty tucked away.

They have a website: www.wildliferescue.ca 
I just got on it and was quite distressed to read that they won't be taking any crows this year because of fears that the West Nile virus is expected to hit BC this summer. There are a lot of crows in my neighbourhood (not many pigeons) and so I'm hoping I don't encounter any injured ones this year cause I'll be at a loss for what to do.

If there's any news on my pigeon friend I'll let you know. Thanks again all for your help.

------------------
Tracy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Tracy,

Good job! It sounds very much like my ordeal. I opened a second story window for the pigeons that were trapped in a building to come out, but they couldn't figure it out for some time. They would fly into the glass. In the end the 8 or so pigeons that I thought were trapped in there turned to be about 40-50. The young ones would land on the window ledge and turn around to fly back into the building instead of escaping. 

I couldn't possibly know for sure, but it sounds to me like this pigeon found his way in, but can't find his way out. They will go into buildings for nighttime roosting and protection from the rain. 

Did he fly very well? Do you know if he has a cere yet? 

Is the showroom ceiling too high to reach up with a long poled net? If it isn't, then the pole would really help you when you go back in there, because I know you are going back in there. 

Julie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Tracy
If you do come across an injured crow let me know - or post it here. I have plenty of contacts and a few members on here have contacts too.


----------



## new pigeon pal (May 1, 2003)

Yay!!! The pigeon's free!!

This morning he was out in the showroom earlier than usual - it's a sunny day. I went across to feed him and as I was finishing a truck with two men pulled up. I walked past them and said hi - got a suspicious look in reply. They were landscape guys who proceeded to clean the cherry blossoms from the parking lot - I watched them from my house, as I've been feeling protective of the building and the pigeon. One of them kept looking towards the building, and suddenly he was putting away his equipment and striding towards the door, slapping his gloved hands together. I went running across the road, terrified he'd hurt the pigeon. I saw the pigeon flying around inside and the guy walking towards it with outstretched arms. The man had gone in a door a little further down the building - as I neared it I saw the man approaching, the pigeon cupped in his hands. He came out and I said "Oh, you got him!" "You want him?" the man replied. I said, "I just want him to be okay and to be free." So the man opened his hands and the pigeon flew away!

I told the man I'd been feeding the pigeon for a week and trying to get him out, and that the security guys had come by on Friday. "Oh, they don't know how to do it," he said. Then he said, "He's a young one. Wonder how he got in." I told him about the ceiling tile and the ripped screen, and also that when I'd been in the building my pal was the only one I'd seen. I asked him if he'd known beforehand that there was a pigeon in the building - he said "No. I just looked over and saw him in there, and thought I'd better get him out." 

Needless to say, I thanked him profusely - and had to keep myself from hugging him, I was so happy. Now I'm just going to pray the pigeon doesn't make it back into the building somehow again. I'm hoping he's found the last two building entry incidents too problematic/stressful to want to find his way back in. So, I'm not sure if I'll see my pigeon friend again - though he was quite distinctive in that he was missing a few toes, so I think I'll know him if I see him. 

Thank you all again for your support and advice. Also, thanks for the crow info offer - it'll likely be needed with spring here and summer coming. I'll stay in touch!

------------------
Tracy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news! I am absolutely delighted for you and for pigeon!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for a most welcome update & outcome.
It seems a bit strange that the fellow was able to get close enough to catch the pij. Perhaps he was just weak from the ordeal.
Here's hoping he has a wonderful life & finds a flock of happy & healthy pijjies to hang out with!!
Thanks again Tracy for your concern & help. You did a superb job.
Please do join us when time permits.
Cindy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

That is awesome! Now you'll know if he's getting in or out. What a relief!

I was thinking he could be a young one that wandered through the roof from his nest. 

Julie


----------

